# New UNEXPECTED Addition to the Farm! Help me Name Her!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

*So I was forwarded an email of a young female Anatolian that was rescued off the streets, she had been living at this ladies house for the last 7-8 weeks but she can't keep her so an email went out. I put in an interest email and the lady got back to me right away and she really likes us and our situation (though there were A LOT of other people interested in her!), so we are going to look at her and possibly pick her up tomorrow! She is under a year, and was just spayed, vaccinated, and microchipped. AND IS FREE. 

Taking name suggestions!!! 

Anyone have any ideas about how we can introduce her to our 9 & 6 month old Anatolians?



Isn't she beautiful!




*


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 16, 2013)

You are so lucky! She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  


I do think you have enough dogs though so just ship her this way!


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome! What are the names of your others? 
Tori (Victoria)
jolie

Idk something elegant and old fashioned?  congrats


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2013)

I immediately thought what a wonderful gift! Then I thought of "gift" in Spanish.......not being well versed in Spanish, I turned to the trusty computer on another tab and the Spanish word for gift is Regalo'. 

She is a beautiful Regalo'


----------



## babsbag (Oct 16, 2013)

Baymule said:
			
		

> I immediately thought what a wonderful gift! Then I thought of "gift" in Spanish.......not being well versed in Spanish, I turned to the trusty computer on another tab and the Spanish word for gift is Regalo'.
> 
> She is a beautiful Regalo'


x2

What a beauty she is. Too bad she is spayed, I would have loved to have seen pups from her and Diego, but she will be a nice addition to your ranch. Can't help on the introductions part, but I bet Southern can.  Congratulations.


----------



## Robbin (Oct 16, 2013)

Just AWESOME.  You are very lucky, and she is very Lucky.


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 16, 2013)

How about "Prim".    The first thing that came to my mind was how prim and proper she was sitting.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

*Well we got her! Picked her up this afternoon.  She is pretty submissive and a little nervous, but is sleeping nicely now on our bed. Introduced her to the cats rabbits and goats (and was GREAT with them!) and finally all three of our other dogs and they all loved her instantly! I was super careful during introductions, but they took right to her. She, however, is still kinda "not sure" and a little nervous about everything. Which is to be expected considering she hasn't had a real/ stable home for the last two months! The vet weighed her in at 74 pounds, and guessed her to be 12 months (I'm guessing 12-14 mo.) but when we got there I was surprised at how small she is, and very thin. I must be underestimating my two because she is BARELY bigger than my 6 month old Toli and much smaller than Diego. She could easily gain another 20 pounds. 

We're going to keep her in the house with us for a few days until she calms down and gets used to us, then we will move her to the baby barn where she can see out and see the farm but not run away. Then she will get supervised time with the goats and eventually be kept in one of our pastures.  

So excited, still taking name suggestions... and more pictures coming soon!



Do you think she is purebred Southern? Oh and I don't have as many dogs as you do yet, so I can't have too many yet! *


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 16, 2013)

That is a beautiful animal.
You are so fortunate.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 16, 2013)

So glad she seems to be adjusting... good idea on the house environment for now. Also as she builds confidence she may NOT be quite as accepting to everything... just be mindful of that.  Hopefully that is just her true nature. 

A couple of pics would be better to determine. Side (STANDING), rear front (standing).  Right now her head, eye placement , gaze, ear set, chest, muscling in shoulder all look very Toli. The width looks a bit wide in the chest but it could be the position. Her legs look short BUT I have seen "short" Toli's too!  

I think you are becoming a LGD addict    I'll fly out for an intervention! I will bring my crate with me  ... ya know only trying to help! 

I looked up beautiful in Turkisk.... but I forgot what it said.   It was a cool "name".


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

*Thanks Southern, I will be careful as she adjusts and recuperates from being spayed. I am hoping that is her nature and she is friendly and accepting. She seems pretty scared of everything, so I am hoping she will adjust soon.

I will get more pictures in various poses as she adjusts and after I can give her a bath. 


Here are some Turkish names I like so far:
Ruya

Kayra

Acelya


I finally weighed everyone and here they are:

Dakota: 125#

Diego @ 9 months: 86#

New Dog @ 12 months: 72# (weighed at vets office)

Toli @ 7 months: 67#

These were on my bathroom scale with me holding them, so hopefully they are accurate. *


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have no LDGs, but love these amazing animals, so I stalk the LGD threads 

Your gal is beautiful!!!!  Congratulatons!!!!  Of the Turkish names...Kayra seems to fit!

Glad you have Southern on here...she knows her LGDs and if I ever could have one...I would trust her advice and knowledge!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I have no LDGs, but love these amazing animals, so I stalk the LGD threads
> 
> Your gal is beautiful!!!!  Congratulatons!!!!  Of the Turkish names...Kayra seems to fit!
> 
> Glad you have Southern on here...she knows her LGDs and if I ever could have one...I would trust her advice and knowledge!!!!


*
That's the one I am leaning too also! SO pretty! It's Turkish for Grace. 

And yes I do trust Southern's opinion, she has helped me SO much with all my LGD's!!! *


----------



## Egg_Newton (Oct 17, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I have no LDGs, but love these amazing animals, so I stalk the LGD threads
> 
> Your gal is beautiful!!!!  Congratulatons!!!!  Of the Turkish names...Kayra seems to fit!


I like that one best too.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 17, 2013)

One more vote for "Kayra."   She's a beautiful girl - what a blessing!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 17, 2013)

I like Guzel -turkish for beautiful!


----------



## bnttyra (Oct 17, 2013)

What a beautiful dog!  I too like Kayra.  My grandparents had a LGD, she was the best dog ever, and a big help with the sheep.


----------

